# How bad are the crowds at Tippy?



## Big Mac (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm planning a trip to the Big M for salmon fishing next weekend and im just wondering how bad it gets right at Tippy Dam? Ive heard rumors about shoulder to shoulder fishing and scumbags fishing there. Is it even worth my time to head down to Tippy?


----------



## MASONMAN66 (Aug 9, 2008)

well I'll put it to ya this way if ya like elbow to elbow and an occasional fist fight to break up the piece an solitude then you should be fine an if ya should decide to go DONT FORGET YOUR SAFTY GLASSES AN HARD HAT thats all I'm gonna say hope ya have fun


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Big Mac said:


> I'm planning a trip to the Big M for salmon fishing next weekend and im just wondering how bad it gets right at Tippy Dam? Ive heard rumors about shoulder to shoulder fishing and scumbags fishing there. Is it even worth my time to head down to Tippy?


It's always worth the time to stop by Tippy even when ya know you can answer the question yourself.
From what i have seen first hand one of the baitshops musta gone with a buy a 24 pack of #2 trebles and we'll throw a bag of your favorite glo-bug yarn free promotionals. Throw in the fact that the waters are now teaming with world record brown trout and you can almost picture the Hands across America scene going on at the dam.
On a side note, I did notice that the further you went downstream the less people you had to encounter.
Hope this helps!


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

Ever been to the Coast Guard Festival in Grand Haven? It's


----------



## Big Mac (Sep 15, 2009)

If its that bad down there (i have seen the chaos at the coast guard festival) im definitely doing to have to find another spot on the river to fish. Do you have any suggestions? it will just be me and 1 friend and we will be wading. if you feel that it's necessary please respond in a PM.


----------



## ppface (Sep 6, 2009)

just follow the path downstream and you'll be fine.I plan on going up if you get about half a mile dowhstream it's not bad.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Anybody know what it is like around S-----e B--d?


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

If you know about it, another 400 know about it! Everywhere is crowded but who cares. Go, have fun and catch some fish.


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

you cant pay me enough to fish there. i even quit fishing the betsie , to many out of staters/snaggers.


----------



## salmonfreak05 (Sep 13, 2009)

o ya the TIPPY DAM ELBOWS AND A**HOLES is a good way to put it, just go and watch the action makes a good day... Asians tryin to fish is the best :lol: and watchin the fish go up into the upper pool is awesome to see


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

I could not believe last weekend I pulled into the launch lot at first light to see only two other cars! It did not take long to figure out why, only saw one salmon below the coffer. Did manage to land a nice skam and a few trout. I have fished there a few times and never seen it that quiet.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

lawnguy said:


> If you know about it, another 400 know about it! Everywhere is crowded but who cares. Go, have fun and catch some fish.


 
thank you , go downstream a bit and enjoy a weekend of fishing


----------



## salmonfreak05 (Sep 13, 2009)

BigEyeHunter said:


> I could not believe last weekend I pulled into the launch lot at first light to see only two other cars! It did not take long to figure out why, only saw one salmon below the coffer. Did manage to land a nice skam and a few trout. I have fished there a few times and never seen it that quiet.


that is crazy but go up in another week or two then its a cluster


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Never been during the salmon run, but i've tried for steelies a few times this last spring. In the first 15 minutes the guy next to me crossed my line 3 times, and every time he thought he had one on and jerked up. Every time i tried to move a few feet away to give more casting distance, he moved a little closer. Its fine for a trip or two a year, cause the fishing is usually "that good"... But i def. couldnt be a regular there. Its just insane.


----------



## JackieB (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't imagine that I would ever fish there. Do the fish actually bite there at the dam? Can a person who is only willing to (intentionally) hook a fish legitimately do well there along with all of the "less-sportsmanlike" fishermen and women.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I have been going to the Big Manistee for years. While I seldom ever fish near the dam, I am just a bit downstream. Usually spend a week camped up there and have met some of the nicest people ever.

There is a group out of Indiana, a group out of Ohio, and a couple that were on their honeymoon, that we met up there and we try to coordinate being up there at the same time every year just to hang out and catch up.

If your fishing the Big Manistee during the Salmon run you won't be fishing alone. If you lack social skills, or maybe your a bit "Uppity" you may not have a good time.

When I want solitude I trout fish, Salmon fishing is with a crowd. I enjoy the people I meet up there and am a bit of a hillbilly myself. There are snaggers, but they know what they are doing is wrong. I tell them they are snagging and it's illegal. If I have a signal I call with them standing there. If I don't have a signal I tell them so, but I assure them that if I leave first I will be calling and if a CO shows up I will report them. They have always left.

I only get to go up for four days this year and I am looking forward to the fishing, the people, the beer, the food, the camping, the stories, the entertainment and catching up with the people I have met over the years, it's a super good time and I can't wait to head up there next month.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

great last sentence


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> There are snaggers, but they know what they are doing is wrong. I tell them they are snagging and it's illegal. If I have a signal I call with them standing there. If I don't have a signal I tell them so, but I assure them that if I leave first I will be calling and if a CO shows up I will report them. They have always left.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, but you carry, too. :evilsmile Challenging groups of Salmon snaggers is not recommended for most people.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I seldom carry and have yet to have to pull it while on the Big Manistee:lol:

Actually I think it is safest because the good fishermen out number the bad ones. Heck there's usually a half dozen or so of us on the river together, with another couple in reserve.:evil:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

JackieB said:


> I can't imagine that I would ever fish there. Do the fish actually bite there at the dam? Can a person who is only willing to (intentionally) hook a fish legitimately do well there along with all of the "less-sportsmanlike" fishermen and women.


Some guys can get them at the dam running some eggs under a bobber, but they're in the minority. Finding the anglers not flinging flies or treble hooks at Tippy is like trying to pick out the one straight guy in the crowd at a Clay Aiken concert.


----------

